# Plant ID please



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

I got this one by accident. I suppose it came with some cuttings, went undetected and is now growing in one of my tanks. Have no clue what it is, except most likely an Aroid, possible some sort of _Syngonium_. OK, I guess that qualifies as two clues   
Anyway, here it is:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

It think it's Syngonium rayii, but something about it looks odd to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a _Syngonium rayii_. I aslo at first thought it was that too. But it looks different. 
Here is _S. rayii_:

















Different in color. I'm just unsure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm I don't know, maybe its the same. They both have that nice white streak in the middle.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Are they the same size? Did the unknown pop up in a tank with S. rayii in it? Like I said, something about it looked odd to me, but I still think it is probably S. rayii.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I have syngonium rayii that look like both of those. One is normal as you would call it and the others color is a bit washed out. It came from the same cutting but went into separate vivs but he one that is washed out is in a viv that is a little brighter, which may be the reason.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree, its Syngonium rayii. The color differences (size differences too) are cultural. The more this one climbs, the bigger the leaves will get too. This plant is one of the best terrarium plants b/c it LOVES high humidity. I actually have some growing in a sealed 2 gal hex and its just as happy as can be.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It could also be one of the many cultivars. Many look like this when they are very small. It could also be this one which i don't have a name for.








It looks similar to rayii but larger. I think it is too small to make say definitively


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks all! Glad to have the plant vanguard trying to ID it  :wink: 

Actually mystery plant popped up unexpectedly in one of my little 10 gallon tanks, the rhizome must have come in accidentaly with one my plant orders. The known _S. rayii _is and always has been in my pumi vertical tank.

I'll let you know how it goes! Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I got $10 on S. rayii.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

S. Rayii - I agree!!


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

$100 on S. rayii.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

The house wins!! DNA tests confirm its _S. llanoense_!!! Pass the money over!

Just kidding :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I suspect all of you would lose in Vegas!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

LOL Harry.

Has anyone seen/grown S. wendlandi. It is very similar to syngonium rayii based on one or two cruddy photos I've found and also grows in CR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Never even heard of it. Can you find a picture for us?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well here are the mature leaves.
http://dscherberich.free.fr/LYON/syngwendlandii7.jpg

Here are the immature leaves if you believe Ben's Jungle and it does match the descriptions I have read and looks suspiciously like the unknown I have as well as the subject of this thread.
http://www.bens-jungle.de/upload/images/products/2767_l.jpg


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Harry's noid picture and Cesars plant look nothing at all alike to me. The central venation being the biggest factor. Furthermore, if you google Sygonium wendlandii, you get a few different looking ones. I've seen many mislabeled plants at Ben's Jungle so I would take that with a bucket of salt.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have S rayii where the central vein is none existent and also very pronounced on the same plant. I guess my point is that you can't make an id based on 2 leaves on a small plant. It very well could be rayii and it very well could be something else entirely. But, one thing is true for sure, it's a nice looking addition to the vivarium.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Pictures!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh ye of little faith. By the way, if you have ever gotten S rayii from me it's all from the same plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

My lack of faith was not in the validity of your claim but whether or not you'd actually snap the picture! Hahaha!

All my S. rayii is from you but I haven't been lucky enough to have any stripless ones.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well that is certainly understandable given my track record. I think light conditions play a big part in the production of the central stripe. So after looking over my plants I send to think that the plant in question is most likely rayii but I would like to see pictures later on. My noid I suspect is wendlandi. The latest leaf is almost identical to the mature leaves found on this species.
I have also found that for most Syngonium that the variegation is almost always lost in the adult form. This is just my observation and not a scientific one.


----------

